# Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTA or VandyVape Berserker V1.5 Mini MTL



## einad5 (5/12/19)

Does anyone know of a store that has stock of the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTA or alternatively the VandyVape Berserker V1.5 Mini MTL or any other better performing MTL RTA


----------



## Grand Guru (5/12/19)

There’s a dotmod MTL RTA in the classifieds selling for R350. It’s one of the best currently on the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> There’s a dotmod MTL RTA in the classifieds selling for R350. It’s one of the best currently on the market.


Not any more! I picked it up today!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Not any more! I picked it up today!!


Winner winner! That is an awesome atty. Happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## einad5 (12/12/19)

I saw sirvape had the stainless dot MTL for R370, so I got one there for the friend I was inquiring for. I built and wicked it, but in all honesty I think I like my gata more. The flavor is about the same, but the drip tip and airflow control ring on the gata feels way better to me.


----------

